# Davrath - Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne.



## Mathias Broucek (Feb 18, 2020)

Famously, the orchestra and conductor are anonymous for copyright reasons.

Does any have any idea who was involved?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mathias Broucek said:


> Famously, the orchestra and conductor are anonymous for copyright reasons.
> 
> Does any have any idea who was involved?


The rumor I've always heard is that it was Monteux.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It's being discussed regularly on forums, but nothing is certain, as far as I know. Names that have come up are Monteux and Gershon Kingsley in particular, less likely are Abravanel and Golschmann, or the 'real' Pierre Roche (1901-2001).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

wkasimer said:


> The rumor I've always heard is that it was Monteux.


This is for me also the strongest rumour I have heard.
Let's be glad we have it, almost uneatable .


----------

